# sport dog 1800 and Tritonics 80c



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

I have never ownded an electonic collar before and heard these two models are good. I know tritronics has the long reputation to stand on, but I hear the sport dogs are good products and are completely waterproof. 

Any advice on these two models...or any other you would recommend in that price range...around $250 or less.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I can't say anything on the tritronics 80c. I don't think I've ever seen one.

I have been using the Sportdog 1800 for about 3 months. I think it's a good product. There hasn't been any failures yet. I bought an extra collar and now use it as a two dog model. Like I said it works very well.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11904&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=18908


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I Sold my TT for the SportDog 2400 and have ben a very satisfied customer for 1yr now and I couldn't be a happier customer.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't think I would go with the TT 80 and I am a TT man. You might want to llok at the TT flyway special or pro models though.


----------

